# Somewhere in the South Pacific?



## SheYakFishr

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">.... off Waikiki Beach, a lone Bertram with it's 5 unknowing passengers head out to the depths of the unknown? taking the same path as the S.S. Minnow? whose passengers were theSkipper? the Professor, the Howell?s, Ginger, Mary Ann and of course? Gilligan. These 5 passenger?s however, were NOT on a 3 hour pleasure cruise? they were ruthless, and hungry? with only one thing on their mind? to catch FISH!!!<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">







While on vacation last week in Ohua, Hawaii?I was fortunate to get to go fishing. I joined 4 other excited fishermen on a Pacific Fishing trip. We started loading up at 5:45am Wednesday, March 25<SUP>th</SUP>. The start? was a real achievement for me, as I found the place in the dark, which I could not believe it. I even had nightmares all night of getting lost and arriving 30 minutes late and missing the boat.







You will have to understand, it seems the entire area there has the same name? or close to it and most of the streets have no signs. (Yes? I should have rented a GPS? but didn?t think we would need it). Anyway? I was STOKED? I was going to fish in the Pacific Ocean!!!<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">After taking off, we all joined the First mate, Pete inside the cabin. He went over the rules of the boat? and then got it all started with shuffling 5 cards. I was given first choice. I pick a card close to the middle?. The others picked theirs. Well? I didn?t even look at my card and Pete says? Ok? who has the Ace? Everyone points to me? and said? she has it. I looked and sure enough, I had the Ace of Diamonds. Oh boy?I?m FIRST UP. No pressure there?







RIGHT? I had plenty of PRESSURE?and started immediately praying that I would NOT loose the first fish.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">About 20 minutes out on the water? I asked Pete, while he was putting out the rigs, about how deep was it where were passing and he told me about 1000 feet.







I was floored? and said? you?re kidding me? I had no idea it was that deep. Talk about trying to fish the bottom? oh geeeeeez. Talk about ?reeler?s cramp? hehehe<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">It wasn?t 15 minutes later and NUMBER 1 reel starts screaming? and screaming some more. Pete yells? #1 is up? and then tells me to get into the chair. I?m thinking? OMGGGGGGGGGGG? please let me catch this fish. I start reeling the fish in? and he makes a run for it? undoing what I had just reeled in. The more I start reeling him in? the more he takes out. This goes on for several times until I am finally able to start breathing :hotsun and bring him in. Oh yeah? and keeping my thumb up to reel the line in correctly. :clap<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">This brings on new determination? to make sure he is brought in?.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I then see his BEAUTIFUL colors? and yell? WOOOOOOHOOOOOOO. By now? I am soooo stoked? and soooo very thankful that I just caught my very first Mahi!!! Yep? Pete gaffs it and bring it into the boat. Yahoooooo!!! YEP? I now pass the pressure on to # 2. <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Not much later? maybe 15 minutes or so, and # 2 reel takes off? and we?re all getting very excited. We?re catching fish!!! Pete hands the rod over to this guy and he starts reeling it in? and gets the fish half way to the boat?. and all of a sudden?. The line is slack. Fish gone? BUMMER. (I felt bad for the guy? only for a couple of hours tho). :reallycrying<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">A little while later? another reel starts screaming and # 3 is told to get into the chair and is then handed the rod. It?s peeling off like crazy and he starts reeling it in and the fish takes off yet again. This goes on and I?m thinking it?s another Mahi. Yep? This one goes into the fish bag to later join mine in the cooler. Afterwards, I check both out and mine was about 3 inches shorter and seemed to have been in a scuff or two with a larger fish or something had scraped it. I was just thrilled that I caught it!!!







<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Some time goes by and we?re all ready and waiting for the next fish. Finally? #4 is called and is handed the rod. The fish was brought in and it was a Skip Jack (there they call it a ?lil tuna?). At least we?ll have some bait.







<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Shortly there after? # 5 gets his turn?. Another Skip Jack. (By then? I was thinking?. THANK YOU?. THANK YOU? THANK YOU? for letting me catch the mahi!!!). :bowdown<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">It was finally lunch time and the bite was off. Guess the fish went to lunch too. We headed in the cabin and got a sandwich and drink. :letsdrink After that, it was pretty warm?. and with eating everyone started getting sleepy. A couple of the guys took naps. I went back outside to enjoy the scenery? water all around us? and took pictures? as it was so beautiful out there. I ask again about the depth of the water... and they told me between 5 and 6k feet. I was shocked!!!







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">














<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Time passes? and nothing more is happening, so Pete changes out the rigs and we all wait? going in and out and trying like crazy not to fall down. ?Officer? really? we haven?t been drinking.? A front was coming in? and the winds were picking up. There was some good size swells out there. It was all you could do to hang on. <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">We are all wondering if we were going to get to catch anymore fish? when WHAM!!!!... FISH IS ON? and # 2 reel is screaming and screaming? (no longer feeling bad for this guy?) It was like nothing I have ever heard. The reel sounded like it was going to break? the line was moving so fast. The guy is told to get into the seat? and we all look out? and witness? the most BEAUTIFUL SITE EVER? a JUMPING BLUE MARLIN!!! OMGGGGGG?. I saw it? and teared up. It was soooo blue jumping out of that water? and sooooo BEAUTIFUL!!!! I still tear up thinking about it. Of course, I was not fast enough with the camera in hand? and was only able to get the splash. wahhhhhhhhhhh<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">We were ALL awake and excited by then!!!! John (#2) tries very hard to keep reeling the marlin in? but has a real problem because he?s going to have carpal tunnel surgery next month on that hand, so all of us get to help out? cranking the line in.. giving him a break here and there. It was played for almost an hour. It was the MOST exciting fishing I have ever witnessed or participated in. I am BLESSED? SOOOO BLESSSSSSED to have been there THAT day? to see that MAJESTIC fish jump out of the water and being brought in. The only thing is? it broke my heart to hear it being killed so it could be brought on deck. It then took <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">6[/B] men to pull it through the opening and then it proceeded to FILL the entire length of the back of the boat. I sat on the cooler right next to it? just staring at it. Thinking? why did they have to kill this AWESOME fish. He lived this long? without being caught. :reallycrying<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Not a whole lot of room left? <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">It was still the most beautiful fish I have ever seen? at least close up!! I know that John was shocked as much as we were... to have been there and so lucky to have caught this Marlin. It?s not every day? or every month, one gets to catch a *530 lb Blue Marlin*. He told me in an email after I got back? he wished I or another guy had caught it because we loved fishing and he loves hunting. Yep? It was exciting coming back in? flying our THREE flags? blue? yellow and white?. and? not to be left off? they added the pirate flag. I laughed? and told Pete? yeah? and you even have a pirate on board? we all laughed. <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">All in all? it was an AWESOME day on the water!! We all looked forward to the excitement that awaited us at the dock. It was unbelievable watching them pull that huge fish out of the boat. <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">This thing seems to go on forever........<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">We were all filled with much pride? as we stood there among the fins of that big sucker while the pictures were being taken. We all shared in the memory of getting it to that point? and it was wonderful!!!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">The only thing better?, of course, had it been ME who caught that fish? :letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink<o></o>


----------



## bluffman2

great story and report....glad you got your first mahi and had a good time....:clap


----------



## P-cola_Native

Awesome report!

Did you get any smoked Marlin steaks?


----------



## Snagged Line

Great Report, You left out no details.:clap


----------



## SheYakFishr

Thanks Bluffman!!! It was a once in a lifetime experience for sure!!! My Mahi tasted WONDERFUL!!!

Nope... the boat got the marlin... and about $2.00 a lb for it..... :reallycrying Actually they get anything over 100lbs. The other guys got most of the two mahi's... I just wanted enough to grill and ate it for two nights... hehehe Staying in a Hotel... make's it kind of difficult to eat lots of caught fish. They wouldn't cook it either...


----------



## Stressless

Lady that is a great report!!! What did they do with the A`u after they hung it up. I hear they do eat very well.



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## SheYakFishr

Thanks Bob!!!.... they sold it to a market from what they were talking about. They were grinning ear to ear... Captain and First Mate would make about a grand.... on that catch.


----------



## BlueWater2

I know how much you like fishing and am so glad to hear you had such a good experances. I will never forget my Blue and to hear your story made me relive it. Thanks for the post. Hope to see you soon at a WED.night meet up.


----------



## SheYakFishr

Thanks Chuck!! Yeah... it was soooo awesome.... especially seeing that huge thing jump out of the water like it didn't weigh even a pound. Just think of the force behind those 530lbs... We all yelled at the same time... heck... gives me goosebumps remembering it. That was my first ever... seeing one jump out of the water and I'll never forget it as long as I live. Had I caught that thing... I probably would have laid beside it on the deck... and those guys would have really thought I was loosing it... hehehehe They thought I was hoot as it was. laffs.

Yeah... one of these days... I'll get back over to a Wed night meeting. :letsdrink


----------



## jjam

Wow! Nicely told story.:bowdown Icould imagine beingthere while reading your post.

No way I could have settled in for a nap while lines were in the water. 

Thanks, you made my night! Now, I'm off to dream of catchingthe tourney prize Cobia.

Jimmy


----------



## Boatjob1

Damn Pam............ I could almost taste that sandwich..... What a great descriptive story........ Sounds like a blast, something to remember for the rest of your life...... Thanks for sharing........ Now when you climb into your Yak, I bet you see things a little differently....... Tight lines, and thanks again. T


----------



## 82whaler

Dang what a report and pics Pam...That must have been a once in a lifetime experience for you. Couldn't have happened to a Nicer Pyrate!


----------



## SheYakFishr

Thanks guys!!!

Tom... and Barry... it was just out of this world... I'm still not believing it... 

Yeah... the next time I'm sitting in the yak...I'll be thinking about that big sucker... heh heh hehlaffs.







He'd pull me to cuba in probably 45 minutes... and I'd be leaving a wake a mile high.. HAHAHAHHA :letsdrink


----------



## konz

Awesome job pam


----------



## kbi_n_mayretta

thanks for the report and pics!!!:clap


----------



## [email protected]

what can i say pam.............:bowdown

couldn't have happened to a better person.


----------



## The LaJess II

Wow!!! What a great fishing trip you had. That's one of the best fishing reports I have read. Thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## Jamielu

Awesome report, Pam......and great pics!!!!!:clap:clap

Sounds like you had a terrific trip!!!!


----------



## Matt09

That looks so cool, yeah that sucks to kill a old fish like that. He was awesome looking.!! 

Bet you can't wait to do it again.

Matt-


----------



## Murphy's Law

Good job Pam :clap


----------



## bamasam

So that is where Mary Ann has been hiding!!!!!!

Sounds like you had a great trip girlfriend, I am ready to go back to Guam this year for a visit and see what I can hook into.


----------



## FishnLane

OHHH MYYY GOSHHHH PAMMMM. What an international traveler. AND what a STORY. I'll have to go back and just read it again. THAT GOOD:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Ultralite

> *FishnLane (4/3/2009)*OHHH MYYY GOSHHHH PAMMMM. What an international traveler. AND what a STORY. I'll have to go back and just read it again. THAT GOOD:bowdown:bowdown


+1...

way to go pam! great report and congratulations on the mahi...


----------



## SheYakFishr

Thanks guys!!!

I've been reliving every minute of that day since I got back!!! Heck... I'm READY to get back fishing... even in the yak!!! I've missed it so much.. :reallycrying ....being on the water.


----------



## sosmarine

Way to go Pam. Sounds like you had good vacation. Pirate in the Pacific.


----------



## reel_crazy

pam

nice job on the mahi,, awesome fishin trip

rich


----------



## bamagator

Hey Pam, Did you go out of Kewalo basin in Honolulu. I went in june of 06 wanting to catch a Mahi or a Wahoo. I ended up catching a 771.5 lb marlin that had a good sized Mahi and Wahoo in it's belly! I hear what you are saying about killing those fish, but those captains over there make alot of money selling the big marlins at auctions for the Asian market. I put the heat on the marlin that I caught and it never jumped. The first I saw of it was when it surfaced belly up almost dead. I felt bad about killing it but the captain shure was happy, and I can sleep at night knowing that all of my fishing buddys will, more than likely, never catch a fish bigger than I caught.


----------



## Night Moves

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Awesome job and congratulations on a great trip! You normally have to get to the big island to target a fish like that. <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:State w:st="on">Hawaii</st1:State> is a lot like <st1lace w:st="on">Guam</st1lace>, they kill Marlin there, but it goes for food. Many a shocked stateside anglers have gotten upset when the crew sinks a flying gaff into their fish.There is some billfish conservation there, but its a good idea to talk to the captainbefore hand and let him know you would like to release a billfish.Many will accommodate that. Marlin isvery lean meat and you have to know how to cook it or it's like eating a shoe. Too many other awesome eating fish out there to want tokill one. Now you just have to catch one from the Yak! Just ribbing you because its a common misnomer, but unless they moved it, <st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Hawaii</st1lace></st1:State> is above the equator so it's still theNorth Pacific. oke


----------



## PensacolaEd

Great report. Made me miss Hawaii again - catching those big blues is a blast. Nice job on the mini-slam.

Ed


----------



## Hired Hand

Great story Pam. I could see by that big grin you had a good time. Welcome to the blue water club.Its better than catching white trout at the bridge isn't it.


----------



## H2OMARK

Great read Pam!!! After reading Tom's reply I had visions of you hooking on to one of those things in your yak with you pedaling like crazy trying to not be the first woman to solo circumnavigate the world in a yak. What fun.

Mark


----------



## SheYakFishr

> *bamagator (4/3/2009)*Hey Pam, Did you go out of Kewalo basin in Honolulu. I went in june of 06 wanting to catch a Mahi or a Wahoo. I ended up catching a 771.5 lb marlin that had a good sized Mahi and Wahoo in it's belly! I hear what you are saying about killing those fish, but those captains over there make alot of money selling the big marlins at auctions for the Asian market. I put the heat on the marlin that I caught and it never jumped. The first I saw of it was when it surfaced belly up almost dead. I felt bad about killing it but the captain shure was happy, and I can sleep at night knowing that all of my fishing buddys will, more than likely, never catch a fish bigger than I caught.


Yeah... we left through Kewalo basin... It sure is beautiful out there.... Wow... that was a HELL of a catch... woohoooo 771.5 lbs!!!! I can't even imagine!! hehehe This one was huge to me!! :clap :letsdrink


----------



## SheYakFishr

> *Night Moves (4/3/2009)*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Now you just have to catch one from the Yak! Just ribbing you because its a common misnomer, but unless they moved it, <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Hawaii</st1lace></st1:State> is above the equator so it's still theNorth Pacific. oke


<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Thanks you guys!!!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Yeah... I know... I know... but... South Pacific sounded better... hahahaha The first mate said ANYTHING over 100 lbs was THEIRS... so if you wanted to keep it... you wouldn't be able to... unless maybe.. you PAID THEM what they would get for it.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Thanks Mark... yep... it was GREAT!!!! Can't wait to get out fishing again!!! <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">


----------



## REDFISH101

:bowdown:clap:bowdown


----------



## mpmorr

Awesome post, Pam, that must have been a blast.:bowdown


----------



## REDFISH101

:bowdown:clap:clap:bowdown


----------



## recess

What a great report with pictures. I just wanted to jump in the boat after reading this. Glad you had a great trip but remember this. There is a big old girl swimming off our shore right now. So go out get you another. But also remember that if you catch her they will throw you in the water. Gene


----------



## Linda

Wow Pam, glade you had an awsome trip. Linda and i cant waitto get over there for a vacation . 

Let me know if you go again. My sister has a couple yaks waiting for you over at kaneoha, and my cousin is a hell of a fisherman, especially ulua.


----------



## SheYakFishr

Thanks Gene!!! You know... it would be WELL WORTH the 'trip in the water' to be able to catch one!!!! :clap :letsdrink

Ernie... Thanks!!!... If I ever get back there... I'll let you know! It would have been awesome fishing out of the yak... in all that DEEP water... Geeeeeez... I can just imagine.... going on a Hawaiian Sleigh Ride.... Wooohooooooo!!!! :letsdrink


----------



## Deeplines

Great report and pixs Pam. 

Glad I was told about this last night. 

That's the kinda reports I like to read that just are not posted anymore. Not just because a big fish was caught but when you can read the excitement in the person telling the story. :bowdown


----------



## Garbo

Dang.


----------

